# Best disc CX bike for 1-2k?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am thinking about a CX bike for winter rides as well as gravel trails. I would like disc brakes and i am partial to SRAM on my MTB and Cervelo RS. Steel is probably fine. I looked at the CAADX but its only available with Ultegra and I dont know you you can custom spec out a Cannondale. It seems like the type of geometry I would like. I have read about Cervelo applying for the trademark R3 Mud but I have not heard anything about it.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I just ordered one of these. It doesn't come with disc brakes though.
2013 Wilier Cross Carbon/SRAM Force/Rival Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

2k for a carbon Wiler sounds great . Now disc vs no disc brakes? I have disc on my MTB and I really like them.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Don't know how you could go wrong with this.

On-One Dirty Disco Cyclocross Rival


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

saw one of the on-one disc bikes at my race yesterday,looked nice and a great price.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Since I will be using it primarily for commute and to ride in inclement weather, I think cantilever brakes should work fine for me. 

I have Shimano XT-M785 disc brakes on my mountain bike. Oh, they do brake very, very well.

Here is an article regarding disc brakes on cross bikes.

Disc Brake Cyclocross Bikes Round-up - BikeRadar


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Used Lemond Poprad disc, the True Temper OX Platinum frame rides like a custom steel frame - if the geometry works for you: http://www.commutebybike.com/2007/05/31/first-impression-lemond-poprad-disc/

not too hard to find on eBay or Craigslist


----------



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

OnTheRivet said:


> Don't know how you could go wrong with this.
> 
> On-One Dirty Disco Cyclocross Rival


Hard to beat this deal for a carbon frame and decent drivetrain parts spec. The wheels are a compromise to keep the cost down, but that shouldn't be an issue for knocking around, commuting, etc. 

I've been on one for a few months, and am very happy so far.


----------



## Tobey69 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have disc on my MTB


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Donn12 said:


> I am thinking about a CX bike for winter rides as well as gravel trails. I would like disc brakes and i am partial to SRAM on my MTB and Cervelo RS. Steel is probably fine. I looked at the CAADX but its only available with Ultegra and I dont know you you can custom spec out a Cannondale. It seems like the type of geometry I would like. I have read about Cervelo applying for the trademark R3 Mud but I have not heard anything about it.


Maybe check out the Jamis Nova Race (their website is outdated)... comes with solid BB7 calipers for about $1300.

THen take the roughly $700 and put it towards the upgrades you'll decide to do... maybe a SRAM Apex or Rival drivertain conversion


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

balatoe said:


> I just ordered one of these. It doesn't come with disc brakes though.
> 2013 Wilier Cross Carbon/SRAM Force/Rival Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist



Is that bike exclusive to that website? I did not see it listed on Wilier's website. Looks pretty good though


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, it's exclusively to CC only. I just received my Wilier this afternoon. I will post some pictures in a few days.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Salsa Warbird.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

tednugent said:


> Maybe check out the Jamis Nova Race (their website is outdated)... comes with solid BB7 calipers for about $1300.
> 
> THen take the roughly $700 and put it towards the upgrades you'll decide to do... maybe a SRAM Apex or Rival drivertain conversion


I just picked up one of these a week ago for a winter road, training bike.

Overall...for the money, it's a great bike and much better specked than other bikes in it's price range (it's also only $1200).

The bike has a comfortable ride, fits well and overall seems to be good quality. The only issue is the weight, which is around 24 pounds. 

However, with the extra $800 you could purchase a set of Stans new CX disc wheels for $550 and a Force level crank that would take a good 2+ pounds off the bike and make it competitive weight wise.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

My Dirty Disco is a hoss! Love everything about that bike except the 74* seat tube angle.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

balatoe said:


> Yes, it's exclusively to CC only. I just received my Wilier this afternoon. I will post some pictures in a few days.



thx for the pm...have you weighed it yet?


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't have a scale at home, but I think it's definitely in the 17 lbs range. It's size medium. This bike weighs about the same as my Lynskey R230.

I will take some pictures after work.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

@Donn12, here are some pictures of my Wilier Cross Carbon. Just got a call from CC telling me they don't like the Wilier and are sending me an ENVE fork to replace the Wilier fork.


----------



## DancesWithBikes (Nov 28, 2012)

Just curious how you like Wilier Cross Carbon after having it a bit. Thinking seriously of buying one. At $1799 it is hard to pass up. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been using it for winter commute and have logged about 200 miles so far. About a week after I received the bike, CC called and asked if I had problems with the bike. I told him the fork was making weird noise when braking. So, CC sent me an ENVE replacement fork for free, under the condition that I would send the Wilier fork back to them. After I replaced the fork the noise was gone. The ENVE fork is definitely an upgrade compared to the Wilier fork. The steering seemed better controlled. After 2 months of owning it, I am pretty happy with it. I have no complaints about the components. The brakes work fine. However, the frame seem to be on the stiff side. It's definitely stiffer than my Look 585 and my Lynskey R230. The bikes weighs about 18 lbs, not bad for a bike that costs less than $2k.


----------



## relayer66 (May 8, 2012)

The 2013 Fuji Cross 1.1 is another option. Comes with SRAM Force/Avid BB7 discs.


----------



## cyclecraft (Dec 25, 2012)

*Elite CX disc cyclocross bike*

hi im new carbon bike designer in the UK specialising in cyclocross bikes
my bikes are less than a year old and race proven in UK
it will be fitted with hydraulic disc brakes from next month
check out website cycle-craft co uk
cant put pictures on here as new to site


*Sizes* S, M, L, XL​*Frame* Full Carbon,Toray 700, UD 5k 12k weave with Tapered Head tube,​*Fork* Carbon Disc fork​*Headset* Ritchey Pro 1 1/8“, semi integrated​*Rear Derailleur* shimano Ultegra short RD6700​*Front Derailleur* CX 70 ​*Shifters* shimano Ultegra carbon RD6700​*Brakes* Avid BB7​*Crank set* Shimano CX70 46-36​*Cassette* Shimano Ultegra 12-26T​*BB-Set* Shimano BB30​*Handlebar* Ritchey Carbon WCS, Semi integrated or More fully intergrated bars​*Stem* Ritchey WCS C-260, Oversize 31.8mm, 1 1/8"​*Seat post* Ritchey WCS Carbon, 31.6mm​*Seat* Ritchey WCS carbon​*Wheel set * Carbon 50mm tubular wheelset with xt hubs and Challange limus 33 Tubular tyres
full range of Campagnolo group sets available including EPS​


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Have you looked at the Charge Apex? I actually won (yeah!) one of these through Performance and it's a pretty nice bike. SRAM Apex and disc brakes. Might fit into what you're looking for. It sells for around $1,499. 
(I'm looking at selling mine, I already have too many bikes. It's brand new. It's a Large. If anyone's interested, PM me.)
View attachment 273033


Charge Bikes | Filter Apex

2013 Charge Filter SRAM Apex Cyclocross Bike -


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I built this crux for about $1700. Most of the parts were used.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

View attachment 273048
View attachment 273048
I did not realize that I hadn't updated the thread...I bought a Felt F65X. It is great. Comes in about 21 lbs and I love if for gravel rides, CX racing and some single track. Compared to my MTB it is FAST!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

All the Salsa bikes have discs this year and they are mostly for gravel / cross use.


----------



## adoranch (Apr 24, 2013)

*Charge filter apex*

*How much would you want for it if you haven't sold it yet? Would a large fit a 5ft 10.5 rider? 

*


burgrat said:


> Have you looked at the Charge Apex? I actually won (yeah!) one of these through Performance and it's a pretty nice bike. SRAM Apex and disc brakes. Might fit into what you're looking for. It sells for around $1,499.





burgrat said:


> (I'm looking at selling mine, I already have too many bikes. It's brand new. It's a Large. If anyone's interested, PM me.)
> View attachment 273033
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

adoranch said:


> *How much would you want for it if you haven't sold it yet? Would a large fit a 5ft 10.5 rider?
> 
> *​




It all depends on the rest of your body measurements. Not just your height. Are you all torso with short legs? If so, a large is most likely too big. If you've got a long inseam, them you're probably ok on it.
There is a guy in Texas selling a "New" Charge Filter that he won from Performance for $1,299.​


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

TheRealKTrain said:


> It all depends on the rest of your body measurements. Not just your height. Are you all torso with short legs? If so, a large is most likely too big. If you've got a long inseam, them you're probably ok on it.
> There is a guy in Texas selling a "New" Charge Filter that he won from Performance for $1,299.


That's me selling it. I DM'd "adoranch" so it doesn't hijack the thread.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cheaper to just get a generic Chinese rigid carbon mtb frame and build it up with a rigid fork and use it as a cross bike? The mtb frame would be a little heavier than a cross frame, but the mtb frame ((and components)) is also much sturdier than a cross frame.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

My MTB is very different from my cross bike. I would get one now and add the other later. For me these two categories are not anywhere close to as important as roadbikes so they bikes don't have to be too pricy .


----------



## ncruz408 (Dec 31, 2011)

I put about 100 miles on my 13 Trek Crossrip Elite and it puts a smile on my face each time I ride her. For racing, I would look elsewhere but for Commuting, training, all out fun, this is a great bike and I would totally recommended it for people who have a limited budget.


----------

